# Driftwood Peaks - high tech 20 long



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

*Equipment:*
Standard 20 long
Odyssea 30" 4x24 T5HO
SunSun 302
GLA paintball reg 
ista reactor 

I am going to dry start this tank for a couple of months while co2 is situated. Currently running the stock 6500k bulbs for 10 hours a day. After I flood I plan to use 2 daylight bulbs for a noontime burst and running a colormax and maybe an ATI purple plus or a Giesemann super purple in the other bay for ~6 hours a day. I will either suspend the light with bent electrical conduit or rig an Ikea clothes rack.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Planted some DHG










I am worried about this fissidens rooting to the wood. It is just placed on there

Last update for a couple of months


----------



## Skillet (Mar 10, 2015)

dru said:


> Planted some DHG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to your journal. I have rooted fissidens to driftwood a few times but never in a dry start. I always used glue because when I tried to tie it on there were always too many loose strands. After a month or so it roots and takes off. I would imagine that doing an emersed dry start would allow it to really root in well, though. You don't have to worry about water currents pulling it apart and by the time you fill it, I think it'll be established pretty well.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

good start!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Finally flooded today. I was seeing some melt in my HC but I noticed good roots and the DHG was sending out runners. 

As usual, things didn't go as expected. The 90° elbow that came with the Ista reactor leaked, so I had to use a Fluval diffuser I had around. I ordered the large ista reactor so hopefully that will fit the Sun Sun 302 tubing better. 

Most of the Fissidens attached but some floated when I filled. I threw in 4 ramshorn snails and hopefully they will keep the BGA at bay and munch on some of the melted HC. 

I have some Blyxa showing up tomorrow and I am going to plant it in the corners. 

I removed a bulb out of each bay so I am running two T5HOs until I can suspend the light. 6 hour photoperiod at least to start


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Planted the blyxa and AR 'mini'










Does this look like AR 'mini'? I have the regular variety and it has the same size leaves. It grows tall though










I noticed a slow leak in one of my hose connections on the Sun Sun tubing. ~1 drop every 10 minutes or so. I unscrewed the clamp and tried to push it on further and re-tightened everything. It still leaks.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I use metal hose clamps on all my 304B connections. Never trusted those plastic screw down things. 

Tank is off to a nice start, looking good!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks

It looks like I need to make a trip to the hardware store, I need a grounded timer anyway. 

You just bought 3/4" metal clamps?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't believe they exist in 3/4", they come in weird sizes haha. But I wouldn't trust the plastic connections either. Mine are leaking after 3-4 months.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Got mine at Auto Zone. Something like this.










It will make things a lot easier if you can find the kind that will open up completely and come apart. That way you dont have to disconnect the hoses. Some types wont do that.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

they are called worm clamps btw

nice tank, I just set up a 20g long, making my co2 purchase next week. Still trying to decide on a light source. Can't wait to see this tank mature.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

^ Thanks

My plan is to eventually use this light and the tempered lid I had made in a 20 long emersed setup

So I also am trying to decide on an LED. Want to keep it around $100 so I am pretty limited


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have finnex planted+ on all of my tanks. I'm just undecided it I want to purchase a 5 planted+ or check out another options. The lights have all done great on my other tanks. I like the look of everything matching. I could just as well rig up some brooder lamps for 20.00 and get the same par.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I bought the clamps but when I disconnected the hose from the U bend I noticed I made a really bad cut on the tubing that was causing it to leak. 

I cut it a little better and no more leaks. I will save the clamps and use them on the Ista reactor connections. I got my co2 hooked up to a timer so now everything is automatic. 

I dosed:
5ml of Excel
5ml of N
10ml of P
3ml of Iron

Tomorrow I will dose:
5ml of Excel
7ml of K
5ml of Comp

I will be away from the tank until Monday. When I return I will do a 50% WC, switch to DIY ferts, and install the reactor. Hopefully I don't come back to 20 gallons of water on my floor!

I think the HC is happy to be underwater:


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Need to do Fe and P on separate days.


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

Looks great. Great plant choices and I'm really liking the piece of driftwood on the right. Will look even better when the fissidens keeps filling in.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

^Thanks! I am pretty excited to see how it turns out



burr740 said:


> Need to do Fe and P on separate days.


I dose Iron everyday (either exclusively or flourish comp), and have for the past ~4years but I am always open to suggestions

Why is that a good idea?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

dru said:


> ^Thanks! I am pretty excited to see how it turns out
> 
> I dose Iron everyday (either exclusively or flourish comp), and have for the past ~4years but I am always open to suggestions
> 
> Why is that a good idea?


Somebody else can explain the science better than me, but iron and P *can* interact somehow making the iron unuseable. That is one of the main reasons why it is common practice to dose macros and micros on alternate days.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I will give it a shot. When I go dry ferts it will happen anyway and I will lay off the Iron on Macro days

I have some GSA in my other tanks despite dosing EI levels of P so maybe that is the case


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I got the large ISTA reactor but the connections are exactly the same size as the smaller one so I returned it. Still looking for a long term solution to dissolve the co2 pre-output. I may end up getting an inline 16/22 diffuser. 

I did a 50% water change and started using DIY ferts. I used Zorfox's calculator. I added 5ml of excel after the water change along with 15ml of Macro ferts. 

I am seeing some growth in the HC and the AR 'mini' has perked up a bit. Seeing some GSA on the glass. I will be changing some things around but this is how it sits now:


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

dru said:


> I got the large ISTA reactor but the connections are exactly the same size as the smaller one so I returned it. Still looking for a long term solution to dissolve the co2 pre-output. I may end up getting an inline 16/22 diffuser.
> 
> I did a 50% water change and started using DIY ferts. I used Zorfox's calculator. I added 5ml of excel after the water change along with 15ml of Macro ferts.
> 
> I am seeing some growth in the HC and the AR 'mini' has perked up a bit. Seeing some GSA on the glass. I will be changing some things around but this is how it sits now:


I just love the look of this...the wood and choice of plants. What are you planning on changing? Where did you find that wood? It's really an awesome piece! I never knew to dose micros and macros at the same time until I read your whole journal...thanks for the help too - lol.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks!

For starters I wish I would have moved the wood a little closer to the glass, used less HC, and planted the DHG in front of the curve of the wood on the left side. There just isn't any room for stem plants in the back. I feel it lacks depth


----------



## jsarrow (Jun 10, 2008)

_Great looking tank._ Just curious why your abandoning the Ista? I was thinking of setting up one of those so I would not have a diffuser in the tank, the inline diffusers seems to make a 7UP type appearance in the tank. Seems like mixed reviews on the Ista's?



dru said:


> I got the large ISTA reactor but the connections are exactly the same size as the smaller one so I returned it. Still looking for a long term solution to dissolve the co2 pre-output. I may end up getting an inline 16/22 diffuser.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks jsarrow

The tubing for the Sun Sun is too large for the connections on the Ista and their included adapters leak

It's appears to be decently constructed but I can't speak to the effectiveness yet


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I am looking for suggestions on what to plant behind the driftwood on the right. The blyxa is not going to grow tall enough

My frontrunner is Hygrophila corymbosa

I am also dealing with a ton of surface scum. There is a skimmer that came with the SunSun but I can't figure it out. I was thinking about getting the Eheim Skim but I just looked and Amazon jacked the price up. Any other options?

Looking at maybe the Aquatop PFE 6 HOB?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Another trip to the hardware store

Picked up a 1/2" to 3/4" brass coupling. I am going to use hose clamps on all of the connections. I am really new to plumbing configs, is there any issue here?

The 1/2" connection will go to the reactor connection and the 3/4" connection is to the filter connections


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

40% WC today and dosed 15ml of macros and 5ml of Excel 

The bio film got so thick on the surface it coagulated and fell into the water column

Ordering a Eheim Skim today and I'm going to run it on a timer opposite the co2

Move one of the Blyxa from the right corner and planted some hygro corymbosa

Trimmed runners of HC that were headed toward the DHG

Reactor is still on my to do list


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I calculated my co2 at 2.6bps. I thought it was much higher but I feel that is actually a good level long term

Dosed 15ml of micros

The HC is going nuts, I am going to have to trim it next WC

I am seeing some new growth on the AR mini, a couple of more nodes and I will top it and replant 

The Fissidens is floating in a couple of spots, I am planning on super gluing it in those areas to the wood


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

Oooh! Pretty! I love bright green against dark wood. Looks so natural.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks BettaBabe.

I am noticing some long stringy algae. I added 3 amano shrimp

Dosed 15ml of macros and 5ml or excel

My Eheim Skim arrives tomorrow, I will dose 15ml of micros

Saturday is 50% WC, 15ml of macros, and 5ml of excel


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

sick tank


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Mikey


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I decided to order the 16/22 inline atomizer instead of messing with the reactor connections

I am thinking of adding some bucephalandra to the wood when everything stabilizes. I have no experience with these plants but they are beautiful. I have been watching the for sale forum but does anyone know of an online retailer that has a good selection?


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Interested in your results with the inline. I'm on the fence with my decision. I have a fluval 305 begging for one. I won't deal with items that could cause a potential leak. So it's a risk for me.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

^I will keep you updated

I am going to be away from the tank until Saturday

At that time I am going to install the inline co2 diffuser and Eheim skim, do a 50% WC and possibly remove the DHG in favor of Stauro Repens as I feel it would be a better border for the HC

Suggestions welcomed


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

40% WC

Dosed 5ml of Excel and 15ml of macros

The HC is looking like it is growing tall and floating in some areas so I suspect it may not be getting enough light

Added a colormax bulb to the second bay

Timers are:

co2: 10am - 6pm
bay 1 (single 6500k T5HO) 12pm - 6pm
bay 2 (6500k, colormax) 1pm-5pm

Pulled the DHG and planted some Stauro Rep on the border of the HC


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Installed some moonlighting and the skimmer


----------



## smug vic (Apr 3, 2015)

your tank is really sweet, what kind of moss is that growing on the branch? your carpet seemed like it filled in so fast too.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks vic

The moss is fissidens

-=-=

Added 2 more amano shrimp today

Tomorrow is 50% WC, 15ml of macros, 5 ml of Excel and I am going to install the inline diffuser finally


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Still dealing with some stingy hair algae, I think my amanos are ignoring it

I also think when I am vacuuming I am uprooting the HC. I am using a new siphon and the suction seems minimal but I am seeing a lot of uprooted HC and the blyxa looks like it is being pulled up too. From now on I am just going to use it to pull water and not vacuum. 

Installed the inline diffuser, bubbles are smaller but still present. 

I am hoping the hygro takes off and fills the right corner.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

love it!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

^Thanks

-=-=

15ml of macros and 10ml of excel to see if it has any effect on the green hair algae in the moss and on the blyxa

Tomorrow 50% WC / pruning / replanting

I am not really sure what to do about this algae - it is rooted too well to be picked up by a toothbrush, I can't really spot treat it with h2o2 bc I am worried about killing the moss

Might resort to algaefix as a last option but I am waiting a week or so to see if increasing co2 helps

Also dealing with some diatoms in the HC and Stauro, I am going to pick up some otos ASAP


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Spent about an hour trimming each individual blade of blyxa that had hair algae, it seems to be emanating from the decaying leaves

Trimmed the moss a bit where I could see algae

Moved the AR mini and pulled some of the HC

50% WC, 15ml of micros and macros and 10ml of excel 

Used a razor blade on the glass for the GSA, tons of diatoms on the HC and Stauro. I am getting some Otos next Wednesday

I have some Rotala true, Eichhornia Diversifolia, and Ludwigia Cuba showing up next week. I may pull some of the blyxa and change the scape a bit

I've pointed the spray bar down at a 45° angle and I'm running the Eheim skim 24/7. Previously I had it at a 90° angle with lots of surface agitation and the Skim only on at night. 

Looks about the same I guess:


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Got off work early and was able to pick up 3 otos. Hope they make it as they are freaked right now. Dripped them for an hour and they have plenty of brown / green algae to munch on.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Woke up in the middle of the night and decided to check on my little otos. 

I couldn't find them anywhere. I looked for about 5 minutes and almost went back to bed but I decided to grab a flashlight and look in the skimmer.

Sure enough, all 3 somehow made it in there and were stuck on the sponge. 

I freed them and they are alive today. I had the Eheim on full blast so I am going to turn it all the way down and put some netting over the intake. I'm not even sure how or why they got in there. Especially all 3 of them. Maybe the sponge in the filter looked tasty?

Dosed 15ml of macros and 2.5ml of excel


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

50% WC, 15ml or macros, 5ml of excel

Added the new plants and removed about half of the blyxa


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Noticed my blyxa was still not doing well and it looked like it was floating with just the roots keeping it in place. Pulled most of it and tried to replant the usable sections.

Topped the cuba because it was looking like it was completely melting. Cleaned the glass and tried to compact the HC as it was floating in some spots.

Still dealing with long stingy hair algae, trimmed some moss and a little HC. If the HC doesn't start to thrive soon I am going to pull it. I was dealing with some weird melt in my dry start so maybe it is still affecting the base layer? 

The Hygro is starting to form new leaves but I must have a K deficiency because most of the new leaves have holes. Also still dealing with GSA so I am going to increase my frequency of dosing.

The Stauro is doing well but the old growth is covered in diatoms. 










50% WC, 15ml of macros, spot 5ml of Excel and 5ml more in the water column.

Bumped up the co2 a bit and increased the photo period to 7 hours.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I double my phosphate dosing and 99% of my gsa went away after 2 weeks and 2 water changes. I really like this tank.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you

I am due to make a new solution in the next week and will give that a shot


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Good move removing some of the blyxa. 

Have you modified the skimmer to stop the ottos getting in?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks, the blyxa was always kind of a placeholder until I got different plants

Definitely open for suggestions if you have any Dantrasy

I did modify the skim by cutting a bath poof and using some rubber bands to attach it. It's not pretty but it is effective


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

This oto is a loaner, the other two are always hanging out together. I thought he was MIA until today


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I feel like every new tank I setup I deal with a different type of algae. This green thread / hair algae is the worst. I can't spot treat it because it is everywhere. I have been trying to trim affected areas but I feel like I am just spreading it. co2 is cranked, light is moderate, and ferts are being added daily. For the first time I am considering either a h2o2/excel treatment or an algaefix cycle. 

Tomorrow is my water change day and I will either do a massive trim of any suboptimal growth (but I feel like I may be delaying the inevitable), or chemically treat the tank. I would hate to have to pull all of the moss and HC so I am hoping something works. From my research it seems algaefix is good for this type of algae but I am open for suggestions. 

Ignore the BBA, I am not worried about that.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Timer mixup so the co2 was on for 24+ hours. I came home to a bright yellow drop checker and the cylinder was empty. 50% WC

My new scissors came in so I decided to a massive trim and test them out. No chemicals yet but I ordered some algaefix and will reevaluate next week. 










These made trimming the HC and moss a breeze. I trimmed about 80% of the spots with algae and picked the longer strands out with my forceps. 

I may pull all of the blyxa as it doesn't seem to be keeping a stem in the substrate. Maybe it doesn't like being in the flow from the skim. It will root but no stem so it starts to float and the leaves start looking nasty. Also it seems the offshoots are very competitive and it starts to wilt next to each other. This is the nexus of the hair algae. I like the way it looks but unless I try it on the opposite end next to the intake I don't think it will work in this tank. 










Stauro is growing and sending off tons of off shoots. I trimmed most of the emmersed / old growth. The cuba isn't looking great but I am hoping a couple of plugs pull through. The eichhornia diversifolia is growing but the old growth had algae so I topped it. The hygro looks about the same. AR mini is growing.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

can you move your skimmer to the back glass and have it flow towards the front?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I could but it would ruin the circular flow I have going in this tank


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

50% WC, 15ml of macros, 13ml of Excel

Removed a lot of the blyxa, trimmed the HC and moss

I ordered a Koralia Nano 425 to do a h2o2/excel treatment but they sent me a 3250 instead

The thread algae doesn't appear to be getting worse and plants are growing so I may hold off either way


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I caught all of my amano shrimp and pulled some snails

Added 2ml of algaefix

The otos seem normal and are just hanging out like they usually do. I have the spraybar pointed at the surface 

I am monitoring today and will either do a 50% WC today or tomorrow


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

50% WC, 10ml Excel, 1/4 tsp GH booster, 15ml macros

Added the shrimp back in, otos made it through the night with zero issues


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Pulled my shrimp again and added 2ml of algaefix

I am going to let it run for 3 days and I will be following normal dosing / lighting schedules this time

15ml of micros

Friday will be the big water change, and maybe some fish finally!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

50% WC, 5ml of Excel, 2ml of algaefix, 1/4tsp of GH boost, 15ml of macros

Starting to feel like a chemist here

*Plant report:*

HC, Stauro, and Fissidens look great despite some Spyrogyra algae
Blyxa is about the same, still uprooting itself - I have planted some single nodes to see if they root
Ludwigia Cuba - new growth finally looks decent, will top and replant next WC
Hygro - starting to form new healthy leafs, took forever to climate


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

No algae at night


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

50% WC, 10ml of excel, 15ml of macros, 1/4 tsp of GH boost

I was going to do another cycle of algaefix but I looked extensively and it appears the spyrogyra has disappeared 

added the shrimp back in


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I feel like I have weathered the storm. Last pics for awhile - hopefully next time everything will be lush and filled in










HC is finally happy again. Diatoms and spirogyra be damned!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Drove everywhere today trying to find rummy nose tetras

I gave and on the way home I popped into petsmart, they had their neon tetras on sale for $1 so I picked up 7 of them


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

50% WC, 5ml of excel, 15ml of macros, 1/4 tsp of GH boost


----------



## csynic (Jun 19, 2015)

dru said:


> I feel like I have weathered the storm. Last pics for awhile - hopefully next time everything will be lush and filled in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

csynic said:


> what lighting do you use? the greens are really popping in the pics!


The light is a Odyssea quad T5HO with two stock bulbs and a colormax bulb

-=-=-=-=-=

Added 7 more neon tetras today

I also want to get 4-5 larger fish. Open to suggestions. Was considering lamp eye tetras or something similar


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

40% WC, 10ml of excel, 15ml of macros, 1/2 tsp of GH boost 

Pulled the main blyxa plant a to make room for some baby tears I have in the post and pulled the majority of the hygro corymbosa to make room for nymphoides taiwan. The hygro never really acclimated and I was dealing with holes in most of the new growth. 

Trimmed and edged up the HC around the stauro rep

Spot treated some BBA with h2o2

Ditched the spraybar in favor of a 90° elbow. My neons were always huddled in the middle of the tank to I am hoping this will be a better environment. This setup provides a decent amount of surface agitation so I may ditch the skimmer too. 

Looking a little bare:










This took longer than I would like to admit:


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Good luck with the new plants! I really like what you have done so far.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

^Thanks

-=-=-=

Tossed the new plants in today, also switched co2 cylinders - 20oz

My bps is almost too much to count, I am interested to see how long this one will last

BBA seems pretty resilient, I am going to spot treat with h2o2 then excel next WC


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

This will be my final stock list, as soon as I find some true SAEs:


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Super clean. Very nice tank!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Lesson learned on acclimating fish during the photoperiod.

I found some true SAEs and after bring them home and the normal ~30 minute drip acclimation I put them in the tank. This was right in the middle of the light/co2 cycle and they freaked. Both were pipping near the surface so I killed the co2 and pulled the outflow close to the water level. They continued the same behavior for about 5 minutes and I was about to pull them back out to their acclimation container but around this time they settled down and started exploring. They are swimming around normally now so I hope they make it. They are juveniles with pretty distinct markings. 

Tomorrow I am going to do a water change and another big trim. My plan is to continue the staurogyne repens through the length of the tank and scale back the HC. Something like this:


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

That will look great dru; you're keeping a very nice tank journal btw


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow that staurogyne repens arrangment is looking neat.

edit: nevermind I just noticed that was photoshopped lol. But that will look neat once it's finished!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Mikey & Hetzer

jcmv - yeah that is just a mspaint mockup to see about what it would look like

-=-=-=-=-=

50% WC, 5ml of excel, 15ml of macros, 1/4 tsp of GH boost 

I hit most of the BBA with a h2o2 / excel spot treatment and did some minor trimming and rearranging 

I reset my needle valve between 3-4 bps, I got a little over 1 point drop in PH over an hour

For some reason in this tank my drop checker won't reach yellow despite tinkering with the needle valve and running a sky high bps. I am worried I might have a leak

I am going to stop by the hardware store today and I'll pick up some leak checking solution 

I decided to wait for the trim / rescape until next week


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Measured my KH today @ 4º

My PH before the co2 kicks on is around 7.25

I am going to shoot for 6.6 PH (30ppm) when the lights kick on and maxing out @ 6.43 PH (45ppm) at the end of the co2 cycle

For some reason my two drop checkers are not indicating correctly in this tank. I have been over shooting the co2 because they never get yellow. 

I didn't do much trimming last week because I wanted to let everything grow. Next week I will trim the cuba and HG










Nymphoides 'taiwan' acclimated pretty quick 










One bummer is I lost one of my SAEs. He was hiding under the driftwood for several hours and I am assuming he died and was eviscerated and consumed by the amanos - there is no sign of him anywhere.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

50% WC, 10ml of excel, 15ml of macros, 1/2 tsp of GH boost

Spot treated BBA again with h2o2 / excel

My Ludwigia cuba is looking pretty bad - curled crispy looking leaves on the new growth


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Beautiful tank Dru!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

*1 year update:*

Bummers:

The stauro repens randomly shed 80% of its leaves over the course of a couple of days, I tried to salvage it but eventually it all melted 

I started losing neons and seemed to find a new one dead every couple of days until I was down to 5. I expected to lose them all but these survived 

The HC grew too thick and started to float and was a general hassle so I pulled it

I backed off completely on EI dosing and the AR mini and Ludwigia cuba melted 

Nymphoides was too tall for this tank and grew like a weed so it would reach the surface quickly and start drying out. The snails dug it and hung out on top of the leaves munching away but it was blocking a lot of light 

The blyxa never kept a stem in the substrate but was actually growing OK floating with only roots in the substrate. The neons loved to hide here but I ditched it so I can vacuum this area 


New plants:

The HC carpet was replaced with a mixture of two types of marsilea and glosso. The glosso was too invasive so I pulled it. As you can see it was on the right side and basically dominated sending horizontal and vertical runners 

Blyxa was replaced with lobelia cardinalis

Hygro sunset in the back

Relocated the hygrophila corymbosa to the center of the tank. It grows weird, really slow and I feel like it is just growing little daughter plants 

Relocated the baby tears to the back corner of the tank but I don't think it is going to work here. It is bending in the flow. I may try some hygro pinnatifida here if I can find a decent pack at petsmart 


Current issues: 

BBA on the wood and plants that are doing poorly 

I recently replaced the regulator and I'm getting more consistent BPS and finally got a drop checker to actually approach yellow 

If this doesn't help I am going to reduce the light down to two tubes

Switched from EI dosing to PPS pro ~4x week 

I am ordering a ball valve to hopefully break up some co2 bubbles and reduce the flow on the 302

Recently did filter maintenance and cleaned all the media and replaced the purigen. Still need to clean the tubes, will probably complete when ball valve is installed 


Current stock list:









Pics:

Before pulling the glosso









After


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Still dealing with a little BBA on the wood (thinking this may be inevitable due to placement) and GSA on the marsilea 
Changed the third bulb to a fluval flora 
Switched the location of the hygro sunset 
Not much else to report


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Moved this tank and pulled all of the plants. Got a trim package and 90% of the plants are doing well. Hope everything grows in lush. Going to probably replace the HM with UG if I can find some


----------



## austin.b2 (Jun 21, 2016)

dru said:


> Moved this tank and pulled all of the plants. Got a trim package and 90% of the plants are doing well. Hope everything grows in lush. Going to probably replace the HM with UG if I can find some


Im sure everything will grow in wonderfully given a little time! UG carpet would be great. Have you dealt with it previously? I was also thinking about picking some up;If I do it'll be my first time with it and some pointers would be of great help


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Would be my first time as well. I actually saw tissue culture UG at a local petco, just have to remember which one now


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Life is simple in the moonlight


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

While I'm waiting for everything to grow in on the 20 long I snapped a pic of my nano shelf


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Found some Bucephalandra sp. 'green' at Petco. Ended up being 3 plants, anubias nana in the middle for comparison


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

dru said:


> Found some Bucephalandra sp. 'green' at Petco. Ended up being 3 plants, anubias nana in the middle for comparison]


Wow Buce at petco, never realized they carried any decent plants. Was it packaged in a container or do they have it attached to something in the tanks?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Tissue cultured in a small container


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Added some pygmy chain sword on the right and some riccia


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Going to do a trim and re-arrange today, any suggestions? 

I am planning on trimming the HM back away from the glass and closer to the wood to get a better visual flow up front. It breaks up the tank too much right now. Also maybe scrapping the hygro sunset in the middle of the tank and putting something else there


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Didn't really do any re-arranging


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

The Riccia took off, moonlight shot


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

Not sure if this has been covered because I didn't have time to read all forum. Have to get back to work. Ottos don't eat diatoms. Nothing does from what I've witnessed and read. Ignore it and it will go away within two three weeks diatoms always hit hard on new tanks or with major re scapes if you are getting them. Long hair algae. The only thing that eats that is true Siamese algae eaters. They love it. I put one in my 20 long and he doesn't eat any other algae unfortunately but he eliminates all the long stringy stuff ottos and Amanos get the rest. I still get diatoms unfortunately. Nothing seems to change that. Ugh.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Finally swapped my bulbs - now running a Wave Point Red Wave and a Zoomed Flora Sun


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Still trying to find something that likes being in the foreground other than baby tears. I planted some stauro but within a week it shed its lower leaves and is barely hanging on. I also rearranged the driftwood a bit


----------



## TheBaconater (Jul 26, 2017)

That fissidens really took over that driftwood. Looking good.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

The fissidens looks amazing. Is that Riccia to the left? That bright green bunch? It looks awesome. How did you attach that and how long did it take to fill in like that?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Baconater - the smaller piece is finally getting some transient growth on the vertical limbs 

Thanks Dude, that is riccia from Petco. It is on a small moss stone attached with the bendable metal clamps that would normally secure a piece of metal mesh. It takes ~2 months to get bushy like that


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Planted some bacopa colorata, limnophila aromatica 'mini and penthorum sediodes (thanks burr). Also added a third bulb (FloraSun) in the front bay.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Lots of pearling with the additional bulb


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

Man that is looking great. Those huge moss hills. 

I have to say there is something very unique about the staging and planting heights in this aquarium, unlike any other I see on the forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Williak, thanks for that great compliment. 

TheDude - this is what the moss looks like trimmed and you can see what it is attached to:










Random notes:

After years of keeping anubias I finally had one flower










And I noticed a saddle on one of my RCS:


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Snapped a pic because the hygro sunset lined up nice


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

The bulb combination really makes the tank pop!! I've got a 3 bulb Catalina on my 75 with 3 6500k bulbs and it's very flat... looks like bulbs are the answer. I went to 4 Petco's yesterday and I didn't see riccia, but I'll be on the hunt for it now. Did you get the moss stone thing there as well? That really looks awesome


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I got the moss stone from China on ebay IIRC. Petco plants have been really sparse lately, I have been looking for UG for months. The next trim on the riccia I could send you some for small flat rate shipping $. However, for what ever reason it seems to be growing slow at the moment.


----------

